# europa-park germany



## doey (May 11, 2008)

Hi, has anybody stayed on the Europa-park camping ground in Rust Germany,if so,any info will be appreciated.

Regards Doey.


----------



## pauwilson (May 24, 2005)

We stayed a few years ago, fairly nice but busy - parking was on grass-crete type monoblock. Was a tad expensive and if I remeber correctly you either had to get in very late at night and leave very early to avoid getting humped for an extra days parking (pay and display type machine so have plenty coins). Other than the damn clown thing that rode around hooting his horn on the back of a vintage car randomly (sure a wild west parade came round as well) is was very good - close to the park and it even had a lake where folks were swimming but looking at the water I would make sure your jabs were up to date!!! Was a little shop and cafe / bar there as well. The park was good as well, you can use tesco tokens x 4 for tickets in advance. We will go back next time we are in Germany. Easy to get to from the autobahn as well.


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Read:

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-82176-europa.html+park

tony


----------

